# Cleaning rust from old cans



## BenTheDigger

Hi I came across some old beer cans from the 1930's and need help cleaning the rust off of them. I can see some color under the rust but barely. I heard some people use acid but these cans could be aluminum but I could be wrong. Does anybody have any ideas?Thanks,-Ben I have three cans like this:


----------



## UncleBruce

Aluminum does not rust and acid will dissolve it. Oxalic acid is good.  Vinegar or Lemon juice works too.


----------



## hemihampton

I can tell from the top lid that is not a 1930's can but more like a 1950's can. Send me pics of what they look like as is, I'll let you know if they are common or not & if even worth cleaning. Cleaning rusty cans is my Specialty. LEON. P.S. Pic velow of my half & half can.


----------



## hemihampton

Check out my old post with 26 pages of info. LEON. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WANTED-BEER-CANS-m124729.aspx


----------



## BenTheDigger

OK I will send you pic's and check out the old post.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger

Here is the pic of the bottle I have 3 like this and one dented one. If I look closely I can see some blue and other colors.


----------



## hemihampton

If I could see some color I may be able to decifer what it is. From what I can see I can't see any color. From that Pic I have no clue what it is. Maybe send them to me for a cleaning? LEON.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Here is a picture with color this can is dented and broken but also has the most color.


----------



## hemihampton

If I had to guess it looks like your holding a upside down Hamm's can. LEON.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Ok thanks!! So what should I do next??


----------



## hemihampton

BenTheDigger said:
			
		

> Ok thanks!! So what should I do next??



 Unfortunately that can is extremely common. Worth about $5-$10 in mint 1+ shape. in that grade 6 condition worth about $0.0  Here's a tip on what to look for on a 1930's can. It will usually have one really big opener hole & can opening instructions on back. Also flat non beaded lids but don't want to get to complicated. Pic below. LEON.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Lol thought so I have 2 more cans like that with no holes (besides the 2 triangles on top) and no dents. That is fine that there very common I would still like to get the rust off because they were my first find ever. I heard some people use citric acid, oxalic acid and hydrochloric acid (I have some of this for swimming pools).Thanks,-Ben


----------



## hemihampton

Most of those acids are highly toxic & dangerous. For a beginner best to use something safer like your own homemade citric acid which can be made using Lemon Juice & Vinegar. try using 50% of each. LEON.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Ok I will, so no water just 1/2 lemon juice and 1/2 vinegar? How long do I leave the bottles in for?Thanks,-Ben Larsen


----------



## hemihampton

Sorry for Delay. Ben, Try adding 16 oz's of Real Lemon juice to 1 gallon of water & A cup of Salt. Adding 16 oz's of Vinegar optional. Try Soaking for 24 hours & see what happens. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Would that work on this can too? I can see words and stuff on the back through the rust. 
For beer cans, it's the ones with seams that are better liked?


----------



## hemihampton

It should work on that. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Super. Thanks.


----------



## M.C.Glass

I recently snagged a lot of a few different openers and there was one copper plated monster that said "for Keglined cans".It looks just like the monster hole in Leon's Pabst can above. Must be a 30's opener?


----------



## hemihampton

Yes, Thats a mid 1930's churchkey or Can Opener. Cool Color. As time went on the can opener gradually got smaller & smaller. Opener hole size can help date a rusty mystery can. LEON.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Thanks for the reply!! I will try that and let you know how it goes.-Ben


----------

